# plants by region?



## j2daff (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm looking at setting up a south congo biotope tank and aside from looking up every plant one by one, I'm not sure what plants come from the area. Does any one no if there is a list of plants by region some where on the web or anything else that may help? 

I may end not worrying about where the plants come from if it is too hard but would prefer only African plants if possible. Thank you ahead of time for any suggestions.


----------



## NegativeLogic (Apr 25, 2010)

If you to to http://www.tropica.com you can use the advanced search feature to look up plants they sell by region or continent. Unfortunately you can't get it narrowed down to just the Congo river, but at least you can restrict yourself to Africa.

I did some research on a West African river biotope (still haven't gotten around to setting it up) and these are the plants I was looking at:

Bolbitis heudeloti (African Water Fern)
Anubias (lots of varieties)
Crinum calamistratum
Crinum natans
Nymphaea Lotus
Eleocharis parvula


----------



## j2daff (Apr 21, 2010)

NegativeLogic said:


> If you to to http://www.tropica.com you can use the advanced search feature to look up plants they sell by region or continent. Unfortunately you can't get it narrowed down to just the Congo river, but at least you can restrict yourself to Africa.
> 
> I did some research on a West African river biotope (still haven't gotten around to setting it up) and these are the plants I was looking at:
> 
> ...


very helpful thank you


----------

